# .58 Caliber Muzzleloader



## cootcommander

Any one shoot a .58 cal muzzleloader with a round ball? Wondering what kind of powder loads you have experienced with and/or what loads work the best for you. I currently am shooting 100 grains and am second guessing if that is heavy enough of a load.


----------



## Plainsman

Years ago I had a 58 cal. I used 70 gr for target, cottontail, and squirrel. I never went for deer with it, but I would think 100 gr would be very good. I shoot deer with 70gr P Pyrodex and round ball out of a 50 cal.


----------



## Hanshi

I no longer have it but the zouave I use to own did fine with 70grns and up of 3F black.


----------

